# My fav's



## pgnlady (Nov 17, 2010)

Sweet Lavender:  It has Lavender, Vanilla, and Sandlewood FO's.  Color is with Grape Pop Mica.







Rosemary Mint Tea:  Just like it says Rosemary Mint FO, with Mint Tea mixed in.  Color is with Apple Green pop, and Black micas.







Mango Madness:  Mango Madness FO.  Colored with Tangerine,Lemon, and Strawberry pop micas. (Haven't cut it yet)


----------



## photoshadows (Nov 17, 2010)

Those are stunning! Love the colors and the textures! Well done pgnlady!!!!


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 17, 2010)

:shock:    :shock:       I have so many emotions over your soap.  I'm gonna be thinking about it all day now....great.  Its beautiful.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 17, 2010)

very nice!  I love the lav!


----------



## cmd439 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ooooh those are soooo pretty


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Nov 17, 2010)

Gorgeous soap... I love the lavender and the swirls on the mango madness.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 17, 2010)

What great looking soapies!


----------



## cwarren (Nov 17, 2010)

WOW -- I'm speachless !!    WOW


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 17, 2010)

Soooooooooooo nice!


----------



## tespring (Nov 17, 2010)

Those are beautiful, I love the two layer soap look and your swirls are lovely!


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 18, 2010)

I love them!
Great work, keep those pics coming!!
Oh and please don't forget cut pics of Mango Madness!


----------



## glenolam (Nov 18, 2010)

Gotta love those POP micas - I just made a lavender one with the grape as well and I cannot wait to cut it!

Your pics make me want to go home play!!  Dang job...


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 18, 2010)

They are all great! LOVE LOVE LOVE that mango madness!


----------



## pgnlady (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments.  I have been a lurker here way before I started posting, and this community has helped me sooooo much.  So thanks again  
Here's the Mango Madness cut, the inside swirls lost some of their "pop" but it still looks nice to me and the smell is awesome.  The one on the right is the end piece where it stayed cooler, and the one on the left is from the inside where it gelled.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dubnica (Nov 18, 2010)

Great soap!  Just fantastic.


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 18, 2010)

wow I love the Rosemary mint tea. I didn't think green could come out so nice. I bet it smells heavenly.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 19, 2010)

Lovin' your soaps.  :wink:


----------



## ewenique (Nov 20, 2010)

Stunning!  Love the lavender soap


----------



## evatgirl73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Very pretty! I especially love the mango one, great colors!


----------



## my2scents (Nov 21, 2010)

OMG beautiful! are you selling? or are you going to?


----------



## pgnlady (Nov 21, 2010)

my2scents said:
			
		

> OMG beautiful! are you selling? or are you going to?


I plan to eventually.  Just experimenting and having fun right now.  My friends and family are going to have a lot of soapie xmas presents..lol.


----------



## eucalypta (Nov 29, 2010)

Very cool soaps - the Rosemary mint is my fav.


----------



## amygrace (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice soaps!!


----------



## Acme (Nov 29, 2010)

Just beautiful. I know your soap is as good as your pictures.


----------



## HenleyNatural (Nov 29, 2010)

The Mango Madness is spectacular!


----------

